# Remote Coding



## allisonford10@yahoo.com (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello, 
I am looking for opportunities to start remote medical coding. I am open to internships and entry-level part-time work. Would anyone have any suggestions on where to start looking. Pay isn't as much of a concern as gaining experience. 
Thanks!


----------



## Alexis2687 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi there, if you have a linkedin- I would start there. Lots of companies are posting for openings in Remote work. I do know that some want experience, but it never hurts to try. I would also looking into Himagine, TCN, Avicode - off hand those are the companies I know are contract remote work.


----------



## SDiane (Aug 30, 2021)

allisonford10@yahoo.com said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for opportunities to start remote medical coding. I am open to internships and entry-level part-time work. Would anyone have any suggestions on where to start looking. Pay isn't as much of a concern as gaining experience.
> Thanks!


We are looking for Inpatient remote coders.  Do you have any experience with inpatient codint?


----------



## mbrown5816 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi, I am looking for a remote medical coding position. I passed my CPC exam, and currently I am working on completing my apprenticeship via AAPC. I do not have much experience as a coder, however, I have a few years of working for a prosthetic and orthotic company in which I did coding. Currently, I work for a hospital as a surgery scheduler.


----------



## jenniferroa93@gmail.com (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi, I am looking for a remote medical coding position. I just finsihed practicode and will have my Apprentice status removed. I do not have any coding experince but I have worked on the healthcare field for about 5 years now, experience ranges from billing to medical records.


----------



## bels2mac (Sep 3, 2021)

jenniferroa93@gmail.com said:


> Hi, I am looking for a remote medical coding position. I just finsihed practicode and will have my Apprentice status removed. I do not have any coding experince but I have worked on the healthcare field for about 5 years now, experience ranges from billing to medical records.


Hello,
How was the practicode? I'm thinking to do it but I'm still debating if I should or not.


----------



## Sanders84 (Sep 4, 2021)

Has anyone done the practicode and had their A removed?  was just wondering if it is worth it or not? I have spent a lot of money so far since getting my certification so I don't want to be out a lot more if it is not worth it. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## csperoni (Sep 4, 2021)

Sanders84 said:


> Has anyone done the practicode and had their A removed?  was just wondering if it is worth it or not? I have spent a lot of money so far since getting my certification so I don't want to be out a lot more if it is not worth it. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks !


If you do not have any coding or coding related experience, Practicode is not the worst idea.  I will add though that many newly credentialed coders think that taking Practicode to remove the A is the same as having experience.  If the job requires X years of experience, I do not know of any hiring manager who will consider Practicode in lieu of experience.  It definitely will make you stand out among CPC-As.  I evaluate Practicode as additional training, but not experience.  
The forum is littered with people complaining they can't get a job without experience, and can't get experience without a job.  Many employers (but not all), for a variety of reasons, will only hire experienced coders or promote someone within who already knows the systems.  
From my personal point of view, Practicode is good (and possibly worth it) if you've never ever worked a day in a medical setting.  If you've worked as a biller, A/R follow up, insurance rep, file clerk, front desk, then Practicode is probably not worth the cost.  Most employers will care more about your real world experience vs Practicode.  
My personal recommendation would be to save the Practicode cost and time.  Get an entry level job (read low paying) at any position in a medical office.  Ideally, that office has coders and you can interact and gain some coding or coding adjacent experience while receiving some payment.  Work hard, ask questions, ask if you can even extern with the coders.  With your CPC-A and already knowing the systems and employees, and knocking them out with your amazing work ethic, you should be at the top of the list when there is a coding position open.


----------

